# Sneezing?



## mduke3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Every now and then, Ellie seems to let out what hears like a sneeze. She'll be walking around and just sneeze, or cough. I can't tell. By the looks of it it seems like a sneeze. But I'm just not sure. It started today. And then also, she'll lay down for a few seconds, and take really deep breaths, almost like she's in pain. It'll go on for a couple of seconds, then she gets up like no big deal and walks around all normal. It's really weird, and me being a first time tegu owner I'm freaking out about every little thing... I'm just a worried parent! Can someone help me out? :huh:

I caught some video of her doing her breathing thing, sorry for the the camera shaking a little bit. It's on my phone and I don't have very steady hands. 






http://s1151.photobucket.com/albums/o624/madimooo3/?action=view&current=VIDEO0033_zps85b2d821.mp4


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 24, 2012)

_Check your humidity, it looks pretty dry in there and sometimes the dry residue from the substrate can cause them to sneeze.

With the breathing she looks pretty plump in the video like she just ate. Is that when you usually see her breathing that way? If so when they eat too much it can cause labored breathing. Full tummy can also take up extra space and put pressure on lungs and other organs. Making it a little difficult to breath for a while. Sometimes you'll see them laying in positions where they keep their head and chest elevated above the abdomen so that gravity takes away some of the pressure._


----------



## mduke3 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Check your humidity, it looks pretty dry in there and sometimes the dry residue from the substrate can cause them to sneeze.
> 
> With the breathing she looks pretty plump in the video like she just ate. Is that when you usually see her breathing that way? If so when they eat too much it can cause labored breathing. Full tummy can also take up extra space and put pressure on lungs and other organs. Making it a little difficult to breath for a while. Sometimes you'll see them laying in positions where they keep their head and chest elevated above the abdomen so that gravity takes away some of the pressure._



I wasn't home a lot today so I couldn't mist her cage as much as I usually do, is there another way to keep up humidity in there? And yes she had just eaten, I guess it was too much then. I'll make up some better food proportions for her. Thank you a bunch for your help!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm noticing mine sneezing from time to time as well - usually right after eating. I have a misting system so my humidity stays pretty high, not sure what is causing it. He seems in perfect health otherwise and I can not hear any signs of a respiratory infection.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 24, 2012)

_Your welcome, are you using the typical wire top for the tank? If so covering about 90% of it with something non flamable like foil will help keep the humidity up. 

@ Apocalypse sometimes a sneeze is just a sneeze. But still check your humidity, too much can be just as bad as too little. When animals are sick especially reptiles it can take time for those symptoms to show. Usually by then the issue is pretty advanced and more of a problem than with other animals_


----------



## kim86 (Sep 24, 2012)

My guy sneezes sometimes, and I'm 90% sure it's because the substrate he's in can be a little dusty sometimes between mistings, usually it's when he's digging into/coming out from the dirt.


----------



## mduke3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes it's a wire top. I covered some of it, and that helped keep the humidity up a lot.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine sneezed today after eating some ground duck mixed with egg. I think he got some in his nose though that's why


----------

